# P90X



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

JR said something about downloading P90X during the 10k thread, now he has me intrigued. I may start the program soon. Has anybody done it? I've heard that you have to be in pretty good shape to even start the program. In just reading some of the literature, it seems to be very pull-up heavy. I can do 1 or 2 pull-ups, but not a whole workout consisting of them.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife bought the dvd's on ebay, she couldn't do any pull ups but they show you how to work up to it by spotting yourself ..... I did one or two and was seriously sore the next day. Like any workout program if you do something every day for an hour your bound to see results.

I should be doing them right now but I was finishing off a tub of sour cream


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't edit on the iPod but meant to say I did 2 videos and was very sore


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> I should be doing them right now but I was finishing off a tub of sour cream


Sadly, I have treated my diet like I always do...

I'll start tomorrow. Meanwhile, I just lost a hole on my belt... moved up another. Dang.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 21, 2009)

I know a couple of guys around here who swear by the P90X program. I've thought about trying it.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2009)

That was me on the post yesterday (man, with all the mistakes, maybe JR is my long lost twin?)

It is seriously intense.

I think a big part of it is that if you stick to it like you should, you are looking at 7 days a week, 45 minutes-1.5 hours of exercise a day. That's a lot more exercise than even some people who go to the gym to hit the treadmills and such are accustomed to.

The pull ups from what I've read aren't just up-down-repeat, but have a lot of lateral movement as well. So even if you're just dangling there and can't go up all the way, you can still get some benefit from it.

My belt actually BROKE the other day, and a pair of pants I fit into 3 months ago I'd be lucky to get in with the aid of Crisco and a Shoe Horn. My goal now is to drop 25 pounds in two months. I think I'm going to try to contact someone on Craigslist tonight who is selling it and see if I can pick it up later this week. I don't have any weights here or a pullup bar, so that will be next on my list.

I will say that I am still just as sore today as I am yesterday, especially in my legs/hamstrings, and that was with just a single 45 minute workout.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Supe said:


> That was me on the post yesterday (man, with all the mistakes, maybe JR is my long lost twin?)
> 
> It is seriously intense.
> 
> ...


Crap...I don't know what the deal is, but I confuse your avatar with JR all the freakin' time.

I already work out 30-45 minutes a day, but my routine is getting stale. I'm downloading all 14 videos (44.3 GB!) at the moment. I saw some places that said you need resistance bands, pull-up and dip bars, and weights. I have the weights, but the other two, I don't. I don't even know if a pull-up bar would fit in my house since I don't even have full 8' ceilings.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 22, 2009)

^It sucks when you get into a workout rut. I've been finding I do the same machines at the gym almost every time. I need to get a book with workout routines to bring along with me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, my rut has led me to lose 90 lbs and pack on a lot of muscle in the last year and a half...but it is getting harder to motivate myself to do the routines because I'm bored of them. I have worked out every day for the last 553 days (1 year, 6 months, and 6 days). The first 365 days were biking on the exercise bike or mountain bike every day. Since then, I have biked every other day and lifted weights every other day. It's getting to where I dread the biking days, and rush the lifting days. It's time for something new.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 22, 2009)

Swimming, basketball, tennis, speed wanking...something like that?


----------



## Melanie11 (Jul 22, 2009)

My husband loves P90X and he has noticed a difference. I mostly go to the gym but I do the videos occasionally and I really like them. They have modifications to most exercises to help beginners. My personal favorite is the Ab Ripper X workout.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> speed wanking...something like that?


That's part of P90XXX.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 22, 2009)

P90X, sounds like a part number for a motor or something.

I actually had to tighten up one hole on my belt recently, and I do not exercise (I know, I should). The wii says I am overweight but I don't feel it at 6'3" and 210 lbs. I was up to 230 at my heaviest, but cut out the soda and fast food and now basically just drink water, lost those 20 pounds.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Paul S said:


> P90X, sounds like a part number for a motor or something.
> I actually had to tighten up one hole on my belt recently, and I do not exercise (I know, I should). The wii says I am overweight but I don't feel it at 6'3" and 210 lbs. I was up to 230 at my heaviest, but cut out the soda and fast food and now basically just drink water, lost those 20 pounds.


I lost 15 lbs before I started working out just by cutting out soda. I was drinking a lot of it, and the "high test" stuff at that (Mt. Dew and Dr. Pepper). It's funny because your "heaviest" is what I am down to. I'm 6'2" and 225-230...down from 315.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Jul 22, 2009)

I did it beginnnig in jan 09, lost 22 pounds. You dont have to do pull ups, they teach variations that you can do with the resistance bands until you strong enough to tackle the pullup bar.

The program is intense and like everyone stated you have to be committed. You can take the 7th day off, the workout that day is optional, its a stretch dvd.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul S said:


> P90X, sounds like a part number for a motor or something.
> I actually had to tighten up one hole on my belt recently, and I do not exercise (I know, I should). The wii says I am overweight but I don't feel it at 6'3" and 210 lbs. I was up to 230 at my heaviest, but cut out the soda and fast food and now basically just drink water, lost those 20 pounds.


I am right there with you Paul... 6'-3" and generally hovering between 215 and 220... at my highest recently I was 235 at New Years... I dropped a ton of weight by bringing my own lunch to work (salads with chicken), switching my breakfast to a piece of fruit and oatmeal, and drinking water all day. Sadly, my current assignment has me on the road 4+ hours a day now and am working between two offices so I am struggling to stay under 220. If I could just find it in myself to cut out the beer at night, I bet the rest of my weight would fall right off.

The lightest I have been in recent history was a very lean 200 pounds, so wii and all of those other charts can go scratch... There is no way in hell I would ever get down to 180 and not look like I need to eat something!


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

I did the Ab Ripper to the best of my abilities last night. It's very tough, but surprisingly doesn't work the sides of your abs as much as I would have thought.

My biggest problem with it is that you need to keep your legs straight for most of the exercises. My hamstrings are so tight, that I can't even bend over and hang at a 90, never mind touch my toes, so I had to cheat on a lot of it. It was only 20-something minutes long, and I was still sweating when it was done though. You really need a thick mat to do it or you'll hurt your back/tail bone. My floor wasn't cutting it.

Need to hold off on the rest until I pick up some resistance bands and buy the full DVD set, so for now I'll just alternate back and forth between these two, probably with a day off in between until my body copes with it some. I'm usually pretty beat just from walking around this job site as it is.

Just as a side note, all the travel and fast food brought my up to about 200 pounds again. My all time low was 167-169, but that was REALLY working out EVERY day and a super strict diet. There's no reason I can't be in the mid-upper 170's as my walk around weight. I looked (comparably) great at that time, so that's where my goal is.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Need to hold off on the rest until I pick up some resistance bands and buy the full DVD set, so for now I'll just alternate back and forth between these two, probably with a day off in between until my body copes with it some. I'm usually pretty beat just from walking around this job site as it is.


What is the other one you got besides Ab Ripper?

Do the videos make recommendations on what kind of resistance bands you need to get? I know I already need to pick up a heart rate monitor and a pull-up bar. This is turning out to be an expensive endeavor.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> What is the other one you got besides Ab Ripper?
> Do the videos make recommendations on what kind of resistance bands you need to get? I know I already need to pick up a heart rate monitor and a pull-up bar. This is turning out to be an expensive endeavor.



The cardio one. That thing destroyed me. I've only got the three videos, no recommendations on the bands that I've seen, but it may be with the literature or in one of the other videos.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

I started P90X on Saturday, and all I can say is HOLY SHIT! The first day was Chest and Back which consists of 3 different pull-ups, 6 different push-ups, and 3 weight training exercises. You do 1 set of each to failure (no set number of reps), then do the whole thing again. They give you ways to "cheat" on the pull-ups, but it still ain't easy. Then, after all that, you do Ab Ripper X. The second day was Plyometrics which must be Greek for "You didn't need your lower body anyway". There are a whole bunch of squat, lunge, and jumping exercises, but it's mainly a cardio workout. I can't remember what's on the plate tonight, but it's either arms or legs..then another bout with Ab Ripper X (which, BTW, rips the shit out of your abs...I haven't done it yet when I wasn't sore for the next 2 days).


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 12, 2010)

So, Supe, I remember in the 10k thread you talked some about this again, are you still doing this?

Anyone else have any experiences over the last year with P90X?

I herniated a disc in my back in Feb and want to get back into some activity. My main issue is that when I'm active, that I get into a rut badly - and this at least will help to force me to do something different everytime without thinking.

I'm back to about 90 percent, but I think the ab workout may have to be modified significantly due to my back.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 12, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> So, Supe, I remember in the 10k thread you talked some about this again, are you still doing this?
> Anyone else have any experiences over the last year with P90X?
> 
> I herniated a disc in my back in Feb and want to get back into some activity. My main issue is that when I'm active, that I get into a rut badly - and this at least will help to force me to do something different everytime without thinking.
> ...


I see where I can get a full set of DVD's, the nutrition plan / etc. for about $60 on craigslist. That's my main motivation, that and about $100 in adjustable dumbells and I could be in business.

The treadmill and bike are getting boring, plus long rides on the bike really make it a difficult recovery for my back. I end up taking 2-3 days off with lots of stretching to recover from a bike ride.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jul 12, 2010)

We got ours off ebay for $90 and the dumbells for $25 and the Chin Bar for $30. My husband used it a month and pulled a muscle and stop. It kicks your but, but it works!



TouchDown said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> > So, Supe, I remember in the 10k thread you talked some about this again, are you still doing this?
> ...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 12, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> So, Supe, I remember in the 10k thread you talked some about this again, are you still doing this?
> Anyone else have any experiences over the last year with P90X?
> 
> I herniated a disc in my back in Feb and want to get back into some activity. My main issue is that when I'm active, that I get into a rut badly - and this at least will help to force me to do something different everytime without thinking.
> ...


The hardest thing on my back was the Yoga. I'm thinking about doing P90X again, but with Insanity cardio routines substituted in for the P90X cardio and yoga routines. You won't find a better muscle building/toning workout outside of a personal trainer. But I think the cardio is a little weak, although interesting (the Kenpo was pretty fun the first few times I did it). The Plyometrics is also really high impact, so you'll want to make sure not to re-injure your back with that one.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought P90X off of Craigslist this past Friday, actually. I plan on doing my workouts in our garage since I don't trust all of the workouts in a small, 90+ year old house on piers. Besides, it'll make me finish a couple of projects before I start on man cave v1.0.


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2010)

The only 90X I've done is eating roughly 90 times the usual. Thankfully, the race car is fully operational and all the cancer stuff is over with, so I'm starting to go back to the gym. I had a VERY hard time doing a number of the routines because of my back and hips (the kickboxing stuff was making my hips pop in and out). Still hoping to do it, I think it's going to take me a while to get there though.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 26, 2010)

Today was day 1. I could only do about 2/3 of the routine moves and typically would burn out about 2/3 of the reps - same here Supe with back / hip problems.

All I've been doing to prep over the last week was low impact and stretching. I thought I was ready, but this will take some time.

I'm doing the modified "lean" workout routine vs. the normal "classic" to do more cardio and burn fat.


----------



## Bean PE (Jul 26, 2010)

I was planning on starting last week but the pullup bar I ordered won't be here until later this week. Planning to do it in conjunction with real weights (1-2x a week tops), swimming, running, and biking. The timing is perfect, and it'll help me get tuned up before I start training for an IM in November. Just gotta figure out what to do about weights, craigslist is sucking and I might just pick up some of the 5-50 powerblocks, though that's a few hundred bucks I didn't want to spend.

Following the diet part is crucial if you want real results, too.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 26, 2010)

Bean PE said:


> Following the diet part is crucial if you want real results, too.


Following A diet is crucial, but I certainly don't suggest following the P90X suggested diet. One of my sister's friends did the P90X diet along with the videos, and she was actually fainting due to malnutrition. The diet they include doesn't give you nearly enough calories to offset how many calories you burn during those workouts. I suggest using the Daily Plate (now part of LiveStrong.com) to keep track of your caloric intake while you are doing P90X.


----------



## Bean PE (Jul 26, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Following A diet is crucial, but I certainly don't suggest following the P90X suggested diet. One of my sister's friends did the P90X diet along with the videos, and she was actually fainting due to malnutrition. The diet they include doesn't give you nearly enough calories to offset how many calories you burn during those workouts. I suggest using the Daily Plate (now part of LiveStrong.com) to keep track of your caloric intake while you are doing P90X.


Obviously I don't know the specifics of your sister's friend's situation, but I would guess she has some other issues if she's fainting at a ~500kcal/day deficit. More likely is that she wasn't eating as much as she was supposed to.

TDP/LS is a junkshow. I used it for a while but quit when I realized that I didn't need it as I had a good handle on my intake, the incompetence of the staff, and the total mess of dozens upon dozens of duplicate and incorrect food items (including "verified" ones). I hear good things about SparkPeople and MyFitnessPal, though haven't used either.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 26, 2010)

Bean PE said:


> Obviously I don't know the specifics of your sister's friend's situation, but I would guess she has some other issues if she's fainting at a ~500kcal/day deficit. More likely is that she wasn't eating as much as she was supposed to.
> TDP/LS is a junkshow. I used it for a while but quit when I realized that I didn't need it as I had a good handle on my intake, the incompetence of the staff, and the total mess of dozens upon dozens of duplicate and incorrect food items (including "verified" ones). I hear good things about SparkPeople and MyFitnessPal, though haven't used either.


The problem with the P90X diet is I don't think it takes starting body weight into consideration. If you weigh 250, you burn a hell of a lot more calories doing Plyo than you would if you weigh 180. Sure, that's a good thing for losing weight, but you need a certain baseline caloric intake to keep your body functioning too. I lost about 2.5 lbs a week for about 6 months, and I would have been scared for my health if I was losing it any faster than that.

The Daily Plate has really gone down hill since it joined up with LiveStrong. They tried to "improve" the interface, and ended up making it slow and buggy. The database has always been bloated, but it takes very little effort to scan the entries for whatever you ate and find which one is closest to what you ate. I've found that most of the the verified entries from restaurants are within 50 calories of each other, and usually, if you read the entry, it will be specialized for a user (like no cheese, or no mayo on a sandwich that normally comes with bacon or mayo). I like the fact that I can specialize stuff for myself if need be, so I guess I tolerate the database bloat.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like P90X might be what I need. Ive been in a bit of a rut when it comes to workingout. Ive been hammering the same workout routine for a while now and Ive hit a plateu (sp?). Sounds like its heavy on the pullups though. Unfortunately Im very bottom heavy (damn all these years of running) and my spindly girly arms are almost incapable of yanking my bulbous head up from a hanging position.

I think where I really need to focus is on my diet. I eat like shit. All. The. Time.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 27, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Bean PE said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously I don't know the specifics of your sister's friend's situation, but I would guess she has some other issues if she's fainting at a ~500kcal/day deficit. More likely is that she wasn't eating as much as she was supposed to.
> ...


The P90X diet plan gives you a target daily caloric intake that's based on your weight. On top of that, they try to get you to change your pyramid to heavy protein vs. carbs to begin with in the first 30 days, level it out in the next 30 and then in the last 30, you start building back up the carbs for quick energy (but still try to focus on complex carbs).

I think for my weight (191 right now), it said that I should be consuming like 1900 calories a day just to maintain weight if I was sitting around all day. Then add in for activity, add an additional 20% of that number then add 600.

My daily caloric intake should be 2892 calories when active. I know before when working out, I was trying to stick to a 2500 calorie diet and I felt starved all the time. I don't think (at least at this point) that the program is trying to starve people, and it does base your goals on your weight.


----------



## MGX (Jul 29, 2010)

I've enjoyed the yoga part of the program. Does that make me :f_115m_e45d7af: ?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 29, 2010)

ngnrd said:


> I'm looking at doing the P90x program. But I don't have any place to put the pull up bar (arched passages no doors and no trim anywhere there's a TV). Are their alternatives to using the bar, or would I need to get a stand alone unit?


You can either get a power tower (pull up bar, dip bar, and knee raise pads) or you can buy some power bands and wrap them around something tall to simulate the pull-ups (they show you how do use the bands in the videos).



MGX said:


> I've enjoyed the yoga part of the program. Does that make me :f_115m_e45d7af: ?


I didn't enjoy doing it, but I liked the flexibility that it gave me. But I hated the fact that it fucked my back up for about a month. If I did P90X again, I'd skip the Yoga and do another day of cardio or something.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 30, 2010)

1 week into it. I haven't worked out in 2 days, that damn downward dog position kind of screwed with my lower back problems and I've been hobbling around for 2 days.

I've modified the program to try to get around doing some of the more intense back hurting routine, but even some of the stretches have set off my nerve.

Going to give it the weekend and then start over with more modifications. You're right wil, some of these positions are not back friendly AT ALL. I do wish I had more flexibility. I've lost a lot of range of motion in my hips. In rehab after my back injury the PT person told me that all the running / biking and no performis stretches resulted in a tightening of those muscles such that it's really difficult for me to sit indian style anymore. Even jumping jacks are a stretch... Going to just try to do some more stretches and get back into it after the weekend and see where I stand.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 17, 2010)

Today is day 1. I just hope my arms still function after the pull-ups.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 17, 2010)

Chest and Back is the one routine that made me sore every time I did it...right up until the last rotation. It's just an assload of pullups and pushups.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 17, 2010)

The pull-ups gave me the only real issue in the assessment workout. I did a total of 3.5 (I was shocked I did that many) and, during the first two, my elbows and shoulders cracked. I guess I haven't used those joints / muscles in a while, huh?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 18, 2010)

My biceps are all tore up following day 1. I couldn't do 3/4 of the ab ripper workout because of the protein shake I had an hour before the workout. My tummy didn't like me after the chest and back and if I had done any more of the ab workout, the floor would have been a nice collage of my lunch. All I tasted was that chocolate flavor. uke:

No more snack shakes for me before workout.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 18, 2010)

I did Chest &amp; Back last night, and I'm probably going to do Plyo tonight. I've not decided if I'm actually going to do the whole program again, but I'm getting bored of the bike again.

I have some muscle or ligament or tendon or something near my groin that hurts like holy hell about 75% of the times that I do Ab Ripper. It usually starts on the bicycles, and prevents me from doing most of the rest of the exercises. That sucks because ab ripper is half the reason I did P90X last night...wanna try to get my 6-pack defined before I head to the beach next month.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 18, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I have some muscle or ligament or tendon or something near my groin that hurts like holy hell about 75% of the times that I do Ab Ripper.


Maybe schell could help you...


----------



## Dleg (Aug 19, 2010)

"I think I pulled something in my groin!"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 19, 2010)

Chest &amp; Back + Plyometrics = sore all over.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm more sore now from chest and back than I was yesterday. I must have delayed soreness syndrome or something. Plyo hasn't hit me yet, but my legs were sure burning while doing the workout. Tomorrow's pain should be fun...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm always more sore 2 days after the workout than I am the day after...which means I probably won't be able to walk tomorrow. I'm not actually going to do the whole program again. I'm skipping Yoga every time (maybe put Cardio X in that spot), and the week of Labor Day when I'm on vacation, I'm just going to do routines that don't require special equipment (Plyo, Kenpo, etc.).


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I'm practically half way through this regimen and I'm happy to say that I both see and feel the differences! At the end of phase 1 (end of week 4) my body fat percentage had dropped 3 whole points even though I had only lost 2 pounds at the time. In the last week and a half (weeks 5 and current week 6), I've lost an *additional* 5 pounds. I'm staying on the phase 1 meal plan (low carb count) and still don't have any loss of energy feelings during workout. Think I'll stick with it as long as I can.

Going el-cheapo on the supplements has helped. I originally bought the cheapest whey protein drink I could find, which didn't taste incredibly bad (chocolate Body Fortress from Wal-Mart). This one has creatine in it (don't know how much exactly), which may have decreased my weight loss potential. The last time I was on creatine (for two months while swimming) I gained 10 pounds and got stronger, but also got slower and sloppier. With that batch gone, I have now switched to a MUCH better tasting one from EAS with no creatine and not an extensive list of ingredients (vanilla from Sam's). I wonder if the switch alone will change my weight loss.

My recovery drink (4:1 carbs/protein) has been one cup of apple juice and a half serving of protein drink with milk. That's roughly 39 g carbs and 11 g protein. It's working well so far. My total expendature for all of my "supplements" is now about $100, which will last me through the remainder of the program. 90 days, $100, that's not so bad.

I don't see myself stopping before the end of the program. The only real workout I'm not a fan of is the Legs and Back routine. My legs have always been the tree-trunkiest and most oxygen-hungry part of my body and that workout wears me out. In fact, that's today's workout. Dammit!


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 23, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Well, I'm practically half way through this regimen and I'm happy to say that I both see and feel the differences! At the end of phase 1 (end of week 4) my body fat percentage had dropped 3 whole points even though I had only lost 2 pounds at the time. In the last week and a half (weeks 5 and current week 6), I've lost an *additional* 5 pounds. I'm staying on the phase 1 meal plan (low carb count) and still don't have any loss of energy feelings during workout. Think I'll stick with it as long as I can.
> Going el-cheapo on the supplements has helped. I originally bought the cheapest whey protein drink I could find, which didn't taste incredibly bad (chocolate Body Fortress from Wal-Mart). This one has creatine in it (don't know how much exactly), which may have decreased my weight loss potential. The last time I was on creatine (for two months while swimming) I gained 10 pounds and got stronger, but also got slower and sloppier. With that batch gone, I have now switched to a MUCH better tasting one from EAS with no creatine and not an extensive list of ingredients (vanilla from Sam's). I wonder if the switch alone will change my weight loss.
> 
> My recovery drink (4:1 carbs/protein) has been one cup of apple juice and a half serving of protein drink with milk. That's roughly 39 g carbs and 11 g protein. It's working well so far. My total expendature for all of my "supplements" is now about $100, which will last me through the remainder of the program. 90 days, $100, that's not so bad.
> ...


I snagged P90X and am going to give it a rip. I got drafted on to my companies indoor soccer team so its cut down on my workout time, but once the season ends I figure Ill get back to hitting weights and will mix this in. Im glad to hear some positive results. Up until soccer started a few weeks ago I was in a 6 month groove of weight lifting and Ive managed to pack on a fair amount of muscle. I had sort of hit a platue though and was looking for something to help break up the routine a little.

Im the same way about the legs. Ive been a runner for a long time and I carry a lot of my weight in my legs.


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2010)

I am seriously considering getting rid of my gym membership, and buying the full P90X series and an elliptical machine. I just don't have the time to get to the gym before they close, or before the daycare at the gym closes. That's one of my biggest things about all this. When I lived in Houston, I walked down the stairs and was at a gym that was open 24/7, and was usually by myself. Now that I've got everything going on and have to drive 20+ minutes each way, the time and motivation just aren't there.

The legs and back routine worries me most as well. My thighs are huge, my calves are very solid, but my knees are horrible and so is my back. I'm wondering if it's going to help by strengthening the muscles, or if it's going to have me in agony.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had crunchy knees (can't do squats, run, or do stadiums) since I was 21 and was worried about the legs routines, including Plyo, as well. Turns out it's not so bad. I had to modify a few of the exercises (high knee jumps, rock star jumps, etc...), but for the most part I can do every exercise.

The first couple of weeks of the program caused my legs to quiver. I had to pause several times during leg workouts and double over to catch my breath. It got easier over time and I'm going without the pause button now.


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I've had crunchy knees (can't do squats, run, or do stadiums) since I was 21 and was worried about the legs routines, including Plyo, as well. Turns out it's not so bad. I had to modify a few of the exercises (high knee jumps, rock star jumps, etc...), but for the most part I can do every exercise.
> The first couple of weeks of the program caused my legs to quiver. I had to pause several times during leg workouts and double over to catch my breath. It got easier over time and I'm going without the pause button now.



That's great news. My knees are just that, completely full of grit. It's to the point where the elliptical gives me problems if I go to an incline, and my knees have given out a handful of times going up a flight of stairs. I'm hoping it will be doable.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 23, 2010)

If you have bad knees, P90X will be difficult for you. There is a TON of lunges and squats. My knees are good, and they hurt pretty good after plyo and legs &amp; back. You can modify a lot of the moves (they show you how in the videos), but you won't get as much out of the program if you do.

My home gym now consists of...

- A Lifecycle upright exercise bike.

- A weight bench with olympic sized bar and 300 pounds of free weights.

- Power Block 5- to 50-pound adjustable dumbbells.

- A power tower with pull-up bar, dip bars, leg raise rig, and push-up bars.

- Perfect Push-ups.

- TV with built-in DVD player (and cable for days when I'm just biking).

- 3/8" thick rubber flooring.

I have now worked out for 980 days in a row, and if I was relying on a gym membership, I can guarantee you I wouldn't have worked out half that much.


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 23, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> I snagged P90X and am going to give it a rip. I got drafted on to my companies indoor soccer team so its cut down on my workout time, but once the season ends I figure Ill get back to hitting weights and will mix this in. Im glad to hear some positive results. Up until soccer started a few weeks ago I was in a 6 month groove of weight lifting and Ive managed to pack on a fair amount of muscle. I had sort of hit a platue though and was looking for something to help break up the routine a little.
> Im the same way about the legs. Ive been a runner for a long time and I carry a lot of my weight in my legs.


A friend of mine just got it and I am going to make a copy. I started the other night going through a few cycles of pushups, situps, pullups, etc to get ready. I'll probably do that for another week then start the program. I don't really plan to do much of the diet... I try to follow don't easy so much shitty food.

Does anyone travel frequently with the program? Can you do it without any props?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 23, 2010)

You can do Plyo, Cardio, Kenpo, Yoga, and Stretch without any "props", but you need weights and/or a pull-up bar for all of the rest. If you get some resistance bands, you can do all of the exercises, and they are easier to transport than dumbbells and a pull-up bar.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 23, 2010)

How much does P90X cost? I downloaded it off Pirate Bay to give it a try but if I like it Im going to buy it.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not a P90X'er, but I've known people who have tried the program and have been really happy with the results. Of course if you do any exercise program everyday and watch your diet you are going to see results. For those who are thinking about giving P90x a whirl, or any home workout regime, I thought I'd mention this deal I just came across. I just ordered a set of these

http://www.bowflexselecttech.com/bst_micro...2+Dumbbells.jsp

I heard these are pretty useful for P90x too, although the powerblocks seem to be more highly recommended for the program. These were cheaper b/c currently there is a 40% off code, the code is *D4PFSA1*.

Total cost was just under $260, I haven't been able to find these things used for less than $300.


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I'm not a P90X'er, but I've known people who have tried the program and have been really happy with the results. Of course if you do any exercise program everyday and watch your diet you are going to see results. For those who are thinking about giving P90x a whirl, or any home workout regime. I thought I'd mention this deal I just came across. I just ordered a set of these http://www.bowflexselecttech.com/bst_micro...2+Dumbbells.jsp
> 
> I heard these are pretty useful for P90x too, although the powerblocks seem to be more highly recommended for the program. These were cheaper b/c currently there is a 40% off code, the code is *D4PFSA1*.
> 
> Total cost was just under $260, I haven't been able to find these things used for less than $300.



That's a good deal. I wonder if you can enter the code to get the free stand as well?


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 24, 2010)

Supe said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a P90X'er, but I've known people who have tried the program and have been really happy with the results. Of course if you do any exercise program everyday and watch your diet you are going to see results. For those who are thinking about giving P90x a whirl, or any home workout regime. I thought I'd mention this deal I just came across. I just ordered a set of these http://www.bowflexselecttech.com/bst_micro...2+Dumbbells.jsp
> ...


sounds like the codes won't stack. Couldn't hurt to try but I was happy with just the weights (new) for under $300


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


I know people like the power blocks, but I'm not big on having it bumping into my wrists the whole time, though they are typically cheaper. I may jump on this deal and pick up a set, since the only thing other than the elliptical that I use at the gym are dumbbells, and this will put me one step closer to ditching the gym membership. The only downer is that I typically use 65 pounds and up for shoulder and chest exercises. I wonder if that code is good on the 1090's?


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 24, 2010)

Supe said:


> I know people like the power blocks, but I'm not big on having it bumping into my wrists the whole time, though they are typically cheaper. I may jump on this deal and pick up a set, since the only thing other than the elliptical that I use at the gym are dumbbells, and this will put me one step closer to ditching the gym membership. The only downer is that I typically use 65 pounds and up for shoulder and chest exercises. I wonder if that code is good on the 1090's?


I think the code works for the 1090's too. From what I've read on the message board I found the deal on the code should make the 1090's $360 before tax. Couldn't hurt to try the code and see if it works.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 24, 2010)

I got the bands from Beach Body and they're pretty darn good IMO.


----------



## mherald (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm starting P90X on Monday, October 4. My wife and I both work full time, and we have a 4 year old and a 7 month old. With work, kids, family, etc. I really don't see myself having time to workout for 1 to 1.5 hours per day (plus warmup time). My plan is to shoot for a minimum of 3 workouts per week. I plan on following the P90X workout schedule as far as the order of the workouts, but the timeframe will take approximately twice as long. Has anyone done this type of workout? Any reccomendatoins or heads ups with this?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 1, 2010)

Obviously, it'll take longer and may not be as effective, but you should still get some good results. As has been said before, do any exercise program for 90 days (or longer) and you're bound to see results. Just make sure you stick to the diet plan even on the days you don't exercise. Screw that up and you'll be limiting your results.

I'm nearing the end of my final work week of phase 2 and I cannot wait until the recovery week. Feels the same as phase 1 - first two weeks feel pretty good (sore), but that 3rd week is where I just feel beat down. More sleep doesn't help much. Oy! Results are coming though, however my body must be laughing at me because one place I am losing the LEAST is my lower belly area. Progress there is slllllooooowwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 1, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Results are coming though, however my body must be laughing at me because one place I am losing the LEAST is my lower belly area. Progress there is slllllooooowwwwwwwwwww.



As it is for all men our age...


----------



## Bean PE (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been sticking with this pretty well and just got a set of powerblocks with the gf (she's been doing it too). Down about 10lb (and I was already in great shape) since getting started but most of that is attributable to swim/bike/run workouts and not eating enough thanks to a totally whacked out night schedule that threw off my appetite pretty badly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been contemplating getting mr snick this for xmas. The diet part sounds manageable with his work/family schedule but the exercise part might prove a little difficult to keep up with.

but at the same time he got an exercise bike last christmas stating he would use it and he has used it once in the past 6 months...which is exactly what I told him would happen....so I'm not sure it would be money well spent.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

I got a pirated copy I could ahem part with for um......&lt;send PM&gt;

actually I think I am way to lazy to make all those copies....

I keep telling myself when I finalzie the basement project (I'll have a workout room) that this is priority #1.. Of course my mind knows I am months away so its a good story my brain tells my gut...

I did this program for a couple of weeks, and I dont think that was long enough to see results but I can say I was sore as shit the days after the workout, it definaelty makes you sweat...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2010)

Three and a half weeks to go for me. Total weight loss so far is 15 lbf. My knees are just now starting to get sore (remember, I have bad knees). I won't check my body fat % again until I'm done in a few weeks, but I can tell you that my body looks completely different to both my wife and me, even now. Must... stay... the course...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

thousand points of light, not gonna do it,......


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 21, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Three and a half weeks to go for me. Total weight loss so far is 15 *lbf*. My knees are just now starting to get sore (remember, I have bad knees). I won't check my body fat % again until I'm done in a few weeks, but I can tell you that my body looks completely different to both my wife and me, even now. Must... stay... the course...


Only an engineer.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 21, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Three and a half weeks to go for me. Total weight loss so far is 15 *lbf*. My knees are just now starting to get sore (remember, I have bad knees). I won't check my body fat % again until I'm done in a few weeks, but I can tell you that my body looks completely different to both my wife and me, even now. Must... stay... the course...
> ...



How many newtons is that???


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2010)

I was curious how long it would take for someone to see that.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 23, 2010)

I officially COMPLETED P90X!!! :woot:

My last workout was this past Friday, but yesterday was my "after" assessment (wall sits, pull ups, push ups, etc...) and measurements. Bottom line, I am astonished by the difference. My pull up count went from 3 to 12. My vertical leap increased 3 inches. I lost 20 lbf. I lost 2 inches from my waist and 4 from my hips, and lost 1.5 inches from my thigh among other accomplishments. I don't exactly look like the folks on TV doing the commercials, but I don't doubt those results anymore. My wife told me to not expect much of a physical change by doing this since it's only 90 days, but I believe even she is shocked... in a good way. 

I plan to do the whole workout routine again, but only 3 or so times per week. It'll end up being P180+X or something like that, but I gotta keep doing this so I don't revert to my softer self. Wifey-wife has already bought me some new jeans and shorts while getting the stuff that fit 3 months ago ready for the Salvation Army. Seriously, the jeans I wore to work 3 months ago can be pulled off without unbuttoning them.

If you are on the fence about doing this, but you know you could commit the time for 90 days, I highly recommend doing this. It's only 90 days of your life and it is worth it.

10940623:


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I officially COMPLETED P90X!!! :woot:
> My last workout was this past Friday, but yesterday was my "after" assessment (wall sits, pull ups, push ups, etc...) and measurements. Bottom line, I am astonished by the difference. My pull up count went from 3 to 12. My vertical leap increased 3 inches. I lost 20 lbf. I lost 2 inches from my waist and 4 from my hips, and lost 1.5 inches from my thigh among other accomplishments. I don't exactly look like the folks on TV doing the commercials, but I don't doubt those results anymore. My wife told me to not expect much of a physical change by doing this since it's only 90 days, but I believe even she is shocked... in a good way.
> 
> I plan to do the whole workout routine again, but only 3 or so times per week. It'll end up being P180+X or something like that, but I gotta keep doing this so I don't revert to my softer self. Wifey-wife has already bought me some new jeans and shorts while getting the stuff that fit 3 months ago ready for the Salvation Army. Seriously, the jeans I wore to work 3 months ago can be pulled off without unbuttoning them.
> ...


:multiplespotting: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd be a lot more motivated to start if you had a DVD burner 

I'm very tempted to do this though. I've started dieting again for real, and the doctors aren't giving me a world of confidence in being able to fix my back. As much as losing the weight again would give me a better quality of life, I'm more concerned with the core exercises helping my back, which would increase my quality of life 10 fold.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 23, 2010)

The Core Synergistics workout didn't do much for my "core". The whole program helped my back, legs, and knees. One workout didn't make the difference. In all, I spent about $130 on the program and resistence bands. For the results I got, you can't get a bargain like that in a gym. I'm back down to what I weighed in undergrad and looking back at my pictures months ago, I really don't want to go back to looking like that.

The last few weeks sucked, though. I will say that. Knowing you're so close and you're doing the same workouts you've done time and time again, it wore on me.


----------



## speedyox (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, P90X officially began for me last night, complete with pull-up bar and resistance bands. It was Chest and Back, followed by Ab Ripper X.

Shortly after it started, I began to feel the effects of the program. My calves were screaming, lungs burning for oxygen, and tears were streaming from my face. Unfortunately, at this point I had only completed the pre-exercise warm ups, which more or less included 4 minutes of jogging in place, followed by some minor stretching.

Once the real deal started, I began to realize just why people lose weight on P90X - they can't crawl far enough to reach the kitchen.

The pull-up bar quickly pointed out that the strong, lean, college Supe was gone, and all that remained was the strength of a 3 year old girl, with the gut of a 49 year old on the beer and ice cream diet. The pushups went well initially, until the inclines came. Of course, they really ought to change the sequence of this particular routine to avoid lawsuits, as my arms were pure gelatin at this point, with the final result being a face plant and subsequent carpet burns. Unfortunately for me, I was only half way through the routine, and the second half was identical to the first.

Minutes after completing the first half of the complete workout, as I lie on the living room floor in the fetal position, I knew something was wrong. First came the yawn, then the burps with flavors so vivid you could identify everything you'd eaten in the past 3 years. With the speed and grace of a walrus flopping onto a beach during mating season, I managed to military crawl my way into the bathroom just in time for all of my puke to make it in the bowl.

I'll leave out the details of Ab Ripper X, partly because the results are very similar to Chest and Back, and partly because I'm relatively certain that there was a 5-6 minute period in which I was blacked out on floor, wrapped in sweaty clothes, resistance bands, and shame.

1 down, 89 to go!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 18, 2011)

Supe said:


> Shortly after it started, I began to feel the effects of the program. My calves were screaming, lungs burning for oxygen, and tears were streaming from my face. Unfortunately, at this point I had only completed the pre-exercise warm ups, which more or less included 4 minutes of jogging in place, followed by some minor stretching.


lol. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2011)

Oooooooh! Plyo is next! As someone else so elequently put it, "Plyo" is latin for "you don't need your legs anyway".


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2011)

Greeeeat. The leg ones are what I'm worried about, since my knees are bad, and my hips have a tendency to pop out quite a bit (I was having some trouble with that in the leg lift exercises from the Ab Ripper). MIAF was laughing as I walked about the house last evening with two bags of frozen corn tucked in my pants. I'm a bit concerned about this evening's exercises, mostly because I can barely move. In fact, I could barely lift my arms high enough to reach the steering wheel this morning.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't worry too much. It'll all be better in 90 days.

In all seriousness, day 2 (plyo) won't be any easier than day 1. In fact, it will most likely be worse. My advice is to get through the workout in whatever fashion you can. Modify the moves, if need be, but do them regardless. Make sure your legs are warmed up before starting.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2011)

Supe said:


> Greeeeat. The leg ones are what I'm worried about, since my knees are bad, and my hips have a tendency to pop out quite a bit (I was having some trouble with that in the leg lift exercises from the Ab Ripper). MIAF was laughing as I walked about the house last evening with two bags of frozen corn tucked in my pants. I'm a bit concerned about this evening's exercises, mostly because I can barely move. In fact, I could barely lift my arms high enough to reach the steering wheel this morning.


It was I who defined Plyo so eloquently. To be honest, I found Plyo harder on the cardio side than I did on the legs side. Now, Legs and Back is a different story. The wall squats, especially one-legged, will make you want to lop them off instead of doing the next set.

You are going to be sore as all hell for at least the first two weeks. But the only way you will get ANY relief from the soreness is to do the next workout. Then you will be less sore until you wake up the next morning. There were days that I couldn't walk down stairs or wipe my own ass. Good times.


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Greeeeat. The leg ones are what I'm worried about, since my knees are bad, and my hips have a tendency to pop out quite a bit (I was having some trouble with that in the leg lift exercises from the Ab Ripper). MIAF was laughing as I walked about the house last evening with two bags of frozen corn tucked in my pants. I'm a bit concerned about this evening's exercises, mostly because I can barely move. In fact, I could barely lift my arms high enough to reach the steering wheel this morning.
> ...


I was almost at that point last night. I was borderline a) calling MIAF to wipe for me, or B) stripping a paper towel roll down to almost the tube, and using it in a "flossing" motion.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2011)

TMI, man! TMI!


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2011)

I suppose there's always the "manpon" approach.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2011)

uke:

Shower. Pseudo-pressure-washer.


----------



## speedyox (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm literally laughing out loud.

I'm on week 8 of P90X.

I HATE HATE HATE push ups and pull ups. After a couple sets of either I have to fall back to the "easy" way (knees/chair).

Contrary to most, I kinda like Plyometrics. I've always loved racquetball and must me naturally predisposed to jumping around.

The legs part of legs and back is tolerable too. I actually prefer the 1-leg wall sit over the 2-leg one because every 10 seconds the burning goes away for half a second while you change legs.

Ab ripper X makes me want to die.

I can't wait for this crap to be over with. I'm just not the kind of guy who gets a rush out of working out.


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't wait for it to be over with myself, but I think I'm going to have to repeat it. I don't get a workout rush by any means, but I refuse to be the fat guy at the wedding.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh boy. You're only two days into it and already can't wait for it to be over AND you plan on doing it twice. Easy there, chopper. You still have another 88 days to get through.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Oh boy. You're only two days into it and already can't wait for it to be over AND you plan on doing it twice. Easy there, chopper. You still have another 88 days to get through.


Actually, it sounds like he has 178 days to get through.


----------



## CbusPaul (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't call it P90x, I call it PlifetimeX. Why stop? There's no reason to stop!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2011)

I like making hottie chicks at the beach faint after gazing at my magnificence and having Adonis compared to me, but back to back servings of P90X would be brutal. I'm all about maintaining because there is no way my body could be any more awesome anyway.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy. You're only two days into it and already can't wait for it to be over AND you plan on doing it twice. Easy there, chopper. You still have another 88 days to get through.
> ...


255 counting today, actually.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2011)

does the program recommend a time of day or jsut whenever you can get the time in each day? Mr snick has been trying to motivate himself to workout int he morning, but the basement is a little too cold that early in the morning. After work would liekly work best.

I've been tempted just to buy him the p90x so he can do that upstairs...the bike he got for xmas in 2009 got used for a couple months like i predicted now just sits and collects dust.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2011)

Any time of the day is fine. My only issue with the morning is that I'm less flexible than in the afternoon. And working out in a cold room may be beneficial as he'll be sweating his ass off.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> does the program recommend a time of day or jsut whenever you can get the time in each day? Mr snick has been trying to motivate himself to workout int he morning, but the basement is a little too cold that early in the morning. After work would liekly work best.
> I've been tempted just to buy him the p90x so he can do that upstairs...the bike he got for xmas in 2009 got used for a couple months like i predicted now just sits and collects dust.


I bet it makea a great coat rack!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > does the program recommend a time of day or jsut whenever you can get the time in each day? Mr snick has been trying to motivate himself to workout int he morning, but the basement is a little too cold that early in the morning. After work would liekly work best.
> ...


not tall enough...its one of those recumbant (sp?) styles that has magnets in for the resistance. I tried using it after it was put it together but it tore my knees up.


----------



## Supe (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, completed day three so far, and it's evident that I really overdid things on day one. My triceps and the front of my shoulders hurt so badly, I can't close my arm even half way, and things like rolling over in bed is pure agony. I think I paced myself better on the ab and plyo routines, as my abs and legs are very sore, but not to the extent that I need a wheelchair to move around.

Like will mentioned above, the only relief I've gotten so far is starting the next workout. Once your body warms up and the first few motions stretch you out, the soreness subsides quite a bit. However, staying still for one of the 30 or 45 second mini breaks is enough to stiffen you up again, so when they tell you to keep moving during your breaks, they mean it.


----------



## udpolo15 (Jan 24, 2011)

I begin p90x this Friday. Kind of looking forward to it and hope I can keep it up. Only thing right now is that work is really busy and I have some travel coming up.

I found a spreadsheet that helps you track your progress and set up some goals. To get my BMI into the "normal weight range", it puts my target weigh loss in the 20+ lb range. Not sure if that is going to happen, but I wouldn't mind losing 10 lb or so.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2011)

If you do the workouts *AND DIET*, you'll get an easy 10. That will be chump change in the end, though.


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, 9 days in and the weight loss with light dieting is right at 5 pounds. No fried foods, cut back on portion size, and cut all the regular soda out. Down about two notches in the belt. Second week has been much easier in terms of recovery.


----------



## speedyox (Jan 26, 2011)

I just started phase 3 this week. It's the first time I've done disk 1 or disk 3 since phase 1 and I can definitely feel a difference. In phase 1, after just a couple sets of pullup or pushups, I had to use a chair or my knees. This week, I did the whole thing without them.


----------



## Supe (Feb 1, 2011)

Just started week 3. Glad the routine changes some next week, as it's getting to be just that - a bit too routine. Last week was a slow one, only lost 2 pounds, but have dropped about another 1/2" around the waist, face is noticeably thinner, arms and back have picked up some definition, and the routines are getting easier. Not as gassed on a lot of it, fewer breaks to "catch up", and went from being able to do only a few reps of some pushups to about 10 of everything, including wide-grip, standard, military, decline, etc, aside from the "diamonds." Still can't do pullups to save my life unassisted, but use the chair to get me over the hump, then lift my legs for the rest, so even that's already improving dramatically.

Most importantly, I've learned what I can and can't do injury-wise with the bad shoulder, and the hip-thigh joints that pop in and out, and adjust the routine accordingly. I'm at the point where I want to start adding the extra cardio routine to the mix just for that little extra on certain days, and to replace the yoga. Always feel just a little sore every day, which is the way it should be. Metabolism is through the roof, as I'm perpetually craving small meals as well.

One thing I like about the videos in particular, is as corny as Tony's comments may be, listening to him correct the posture, etc. of some of the demo P90Xers makes me catch myself doing the same thing, and when correcting it, I can easily tell the difference.

MIAF has lost motivation already since she has zero upper body strength whatsoever. I think the ability to not skip days and stay motivated is the most difficult part of the entire program, but I haven't been cheating so far. I missed two days due to a scheduling conflict, but made them up the following morning in addition to the scheduled workout.

242 days to go until my friend's wedding!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want more out of your pull ups, try what I did. Do all you can unassisted... 1 or 100... and then do an additional 10 assisted. Towards the end, I'd fail at 13 or so, but I could do a bonus 10 with ease. On those 10, I did the most perfect pull ups ever, focusing on using just my back. Keep it up!


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2011)

Not a bad idea. I think a lot of people "cheat" the assisted pullups, and push mostly with their leg. I pull and pull and juuuuuust give enough toe pressure to get me up there. Seems to work pretty well. Still sad though, considering I used to do pull ups like they were nothing when I was still thin and rock climbing.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 2, 2011)

I never could do pull ups. That's what kept me from getting the Presidential physical fitness medal in middle school. I would smoke every challenge except for the pull-ups where I could do only one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I never could do pull ups. That's what kept me from getting the Presidential physical fitness medal in middle school. I would smoke every challenge except for the pull-ups where I could do only one.


do they even still do that now? or would that be too much of a disappointment for todays kids and hurt their self esteem?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't heard anything about that program since Jr. High. In fact, with the obesity epidemic and the government implementing new health food diets in school cafeterias, something like this SHOULD be around and in the spotlight. Unfortunately, at many schools (including one down the street from me) these types of programs are shunned. In fact, at the local school, PE is *ONLY OFFERED ONCE PER WEEK!!!* Would you believe that it's a public school? hmy:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 2, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I would smoke every challenge except for the pull-ups where I could do only one.


Perhaps if you smoked during pull-ups, you would have been able to do more.


----------



## willsee (Feb 2, 2011)

Wii is offered during gym class now.

We were doing a walk through at a high school and saw kids playing Wii Fit.

Only p90x workout I tried was the ab ripper and I wanted to vomit after about 10 minutes...I'll just stick to lifting weights.


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Wii is offered during gym class now.We were doing a walk through at a high school and saw kids playing Wii Fit.
> 
> Only p90x workout I tried was the ab ripper and I wanted to vomit after about 10 minutes...I'll just stick to lifting weights.



I puked after my very first P90X exercise. The key is to not try to keep pace with the guys on screen if your body is screaming at you to stop. I can make it through most of the ab routine now with minimal stoppages in between, and my midsection still looks like Poppin Fresh.


----------



## soboman52 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am starting P90X when I get home from work today. Hopefully I will be able to move tomorrow.


----------



## Supe (Feb 21, 2011)

Best of luck to you.

As an update on my status. Even though it's been 5 weeks, I'm starting "week 4" thanks to the sinus infection that put me out of commission for a week. So far, I've dropped 15 pounds total, from 226 down to 211. Went from being able to do a handful of girlie pushups on my knees to the mid-air claps and a couple unassisted pull ups. Still about 1.5" off the waist, and back hasn't been hurting nearly as bad as of late.

Still can't do a lot of it, but it's working! Going to really start cutting back on the portion sizes and crappy dinners to let the program do its job.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just wrapped up the first 3 weeks and am starting the recovery week. I haven't lost any weight, but have lost ~1-2 inches from my waist. I certainly have put on some muscle - not as flabby and can do 2 unassisted pull ups, (up from 0). I have skipped 3 days, but only skipped 1 workout in its entirety (Yoga). I am not following the diet, but essentially eating the say/slightly better than before when I was holding steady ~205 lb.

Some reflections:



Plyo - I like this one and switch it out for the last Kenpo X since I didt something to my elbow during the previous Kenpo and want to give it a rest.

*Yoga *- This sucks. Not only is it 1.5 hours, I can't do a lot of it. Wish there was something less advanced. This is very hard to do if you aren't motivated that day.



Kenpo X - this is ok. I liked the first time, but the second time was so so, plus I did something to my elbow. As it warms up, might switch this out for a run.



Rest of them - probably need to go and buy a wider range of weights. I am in between on a lot of exercise (lower weight is too easy, heavier weight is too heavy). Tried the bands but don't like them as much.

So far, pretty happy that I stuck with it. Would have liked to have seen a few pounds off the scale to help with motivation, but Ill push through.


----------



## Supe (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd say udpolo has about mirrored myself in regards to abilities, diet, and take on the exercises.

Plyo is by far my favorite, and the reason why my calves look awesome as of late.

Yoga, I'm not remotely flexible enough to do that, even with the blocks. I usually swap it out for cardio or something light.

Kenpo was OK, but very hard on my hip/thigh/whatever the hell it's called. Basically a lot of kicks make the bone click in the socket, and it hurts like hell. I usually swap in another Plyo for Kenpo. I too hurt my elbow a bit. They tell you not to fully extend and "snap" your arm, but when you try to follow their pace in parts, it's very difficult not to.

On the rest of them, I use the bands, and they work fine, though I wish I had the weights. The bands are cumbersome in a number of exercises, where they slap into your back, hit your forearm, etc, but a little goes a long way. The nice thing about them is that the bands I have clip onto the handles, so I can double up if I really need to, which I do on some of the arm curls, etc. I'd still like to get the adjustable weight dumbbells one of these days, especially on future go-arounds of the program.


----------



## CbusPaul (Feb 21, 2011)

I caught the fever and started with chest and back. I started a year ago and made it through one week and quit. The chest and back is very difficult, I worked for about half of the allotted time for each set. The ab ripper x is no joke. I sit here an hour later and still feel as though I want to puke.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been doing maybe 2 workouts per week for the past month. That "2" is generous at that. I did Plyo last Tuesday and my thighs were sore until Saturday. :tv:

I can still crank out 12 pull ups when I walk by the bar, though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 21, 2011)

It is not advisable to just do one workout and wait a while. The only way to get rid of the sore is to do another one the next day.

My back is finally starting to recover, and I'm feeling a little "loose in the cage," so I might fire up P90X again in the near future.


----------



## CbusPaul (Feb 21, 2011)

This may be a bad idea but I gotta know..."little loose in the cage"?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 21, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> This may be a bad idea but I gotta know..."little loose in the cage"?


Tony Horton says it in one of the videos...can't remember which one.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 22, 2011)

It was about the guy who lives on a boat when he was on the left side of the screen. I've seen that so many times but can't think of what video it is. I think TH continues with "Come on, man! X me, X me!"


----------



## CbusPaul (Feb 23, 2011)

How am I supposed to do Ab Ripper X every other day when I can barely sit up to get out of bed today?


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't feel so bad. Day 1 of P90X I threw up. Rest of the week I couldn't dress myself or lift my arms high enough to drive.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 23, 2011)

Supe said:


> Don't feel so bad. Day 1 of P90X I threw up. Rest of the week I couldn't dress myself or lift my arms high enough to drive.


I'm not sure how telling him that is going to make him feel any better.


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2011)

Because I stopped vomiting and could kinda move by the time week 2 rolled around!


----------



## soboman52 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well day 2 did not happen for me as work and school got in the way. I have 2 rec league basketball games tonight so I don't know if day 3 will happen either. Hopefully I can get back with it tomorrow.


----------



## CbusPaul (Feb 23, 2011)

What's your guys general feelings on the Yoga X DVD? Is it worth doing, is it doable for stiff approaching middle aged guys? Do you replace it with something else?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 23, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> What's your guys general feelings on the Yoga X DVD? Is it worth doing, is it doable for stiff approaching middle aged guys? Do you replace it with something else?


I did it every time it was called for when I did the whole program. When I started, I couldn't do half of that shit. By the end, I was doing most of the positions for most of the time, and I could tell I was a hell of a lot more flexible. The only problem is that a lot of them hurt my back. I really wish I was able to do them without my back hurting because I'd like to be more flexible.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 23, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> What's your guys general feelings on the Yoga X DVD? Is it worth doing, is it doable for stiff approaching middle aged guys? Do you replace it with something else?


I really enjoy doing the Yoga routine. I'm naturally flexible to begin with, but my balance sucks. Sure helped out in that department.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 23, 2011)

To those interested in some dumbbells for P90X, you can use the promo code "SLICKDEAL" on the Bowflex site to get the adjustable dumbells (5 lb. to 52.5 lb.) for $240. They are normally around $400.

http://www.bowflexselecttech.com/bst_microsite/products.jsp


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 23, 2011)

^^

I bought these back in September for $260. That was a great price, so this is even better. Even second hand you'd be hard pressed to find them that cheap.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 24, 2011)

This article seemed semi-related to the topic.

Study: Most Obese People Don't Think They are Obese

I have to admit I was one of those people that didn't think I was overweight even though the BMI numbers told me I was. I know BMI doesn't work for everyone (DV) but I now think for the average person it does. I fell into the trap of thinking "There is no way I could weigh that little, It would be unhealty". I was wrong.


----------



## willsee (Mar 24, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> This article seemed semi-related to the topic. Study: Most Obese People Don't Think They are Obese
> 
> I have to admit I was one of those people that didn't think I was overweight even though the BMI numbers told me I was. I know BMI doesn't work for everyone (DV) but I now think for the average person it does. I fell into the trap of thinking "There is no way I could weigh that little, It would be unhealty". I was wrong.


I agree my wife thinks that way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

Just jumped onto the bandwagon. I just ordered the DVD's and they should be here by this time next week. Let's see if I can actually get bulked up and maintain a bodyweight of over 150...


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't say P90X will "bulk" you up. It'll get you ripped, though. Hell, I haven't done a single routine in MONTHS and I can still get on the ole pull up bar and rip out 10 of any type. Not as easily as months ago, mind you, but 10 is still more than I could do for most of my life.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> Welcome to the torture chamber, Dex. Good luck!
> Update: At the end of Phase 1 of the Lean program, I'd lost 5 inches overall and dropped 14 pounds. Yesterday, I started week 8. I'm sitting at 238 pounds as of this morning. So, I've lost exactly one pound in the last three weeks. But, my clothes are still getting looser. And, I find myself doing strange things like jogging up stairs two at a time instead of walking, and spending long afternoons doing yard work without having to take several breaks. So I know, even if I'm not seeing much weight loss during this phase, the program is still working and my body is still changing.
> 
> Also, I have found a new nemesis... My love-hate relationship with the yoga video has been replaced with a loathing of what I call "the evil push-up video". Seriously, how many ways can there possibly be to do push-ups? And why do I have to do them all in the same hour *TWICE*? I know it's bad when I'm looking forward to the end of the push-up video just so I can get a break when I switch to ab ripper X. But I swear, before I'm done, I WILL be able to do one-handed push-ups.



Fixed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

More than anything, I need something thats effective that I can do at home without buying a ton of s#it. I already have a tower I can do pull/chin-ups, leg lifts with, and I have the Perfect Pushup handles.

edit: here's the rack I have at home:


----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> here's the rack I have at home:


Not the rack I was expecting at all.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 16, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > here's the rack I have at home:
> ...


He had to pay a lot more for the one you're thinking of.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have the Perfect Pushup handles.
> ...


I have these:







Plus I have a handful of dumbells which can be used for pushup handles.

Varying grips shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


The wife is paying for that one out of her account.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


So the wife is paying for your toys? Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

She gets as much out of that purchase as I do...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 16, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> edit: here's the rack I have at home:


That's the exact same one I have in my basement.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2011)

we have a "unofficial copy" of them, but I dont have disc 1. Is there a set order you are supposed to do them in?

I am bored with running, and my 5 sets of excerices with dumbells doesnt ever seem to do anything...

or is it fairly obvious, do disc 2 for a week, disc 3, etc??? it sounds like you guys are going on some type of routine?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2011)

^^^ great reference


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2011)

Just finished workout day #2 (plyometrics). Chest and arms definately sore from yesterday, haven't worked up the kind of sweat I did today. Time to go curl up with a nice 1200 calorie weight-gain shake...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 24, 2011)

Plyo SUCKS! It was definitely my least favorite until about the last month. Once you can do all of the exercises without hyperventilating, it's pretty satisfying.

Then you do Insanity Plyo, and you feel like a little girl again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2011)

I was keeping pace pretty well, I only had to forfeit the first 5 sec of each movement to watch what I was supposed to do. Im sure my 3 half-flights of stairs in the house are going to become my arch-nemisis.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 24, 2011)

It's the run-stance 180 squats in the 5th section that always killed me. I'd either get light-headed and feel like I was going to pass out, or I'd feel nauseous after I was done.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2011)

I can see that. I was getting there too.


----------



## Supe (May 25, 2011)

For some reason, plyo was the one thing that didn't kill me, and I probably enjoyed it the most. I actually swapped it in for some of the yoga and kenpo days. Even being relatively high impact, it never really bothered my knees, either. Probably has something to do with the fact that my thighs and calves are the only part of me that's solid anymore.


----------



## Master slacker (May 25, 2011)

I hear the same from other people as well. For some with knee issues (me), plyo didn't bother them, but it did for others.

It's one of the routines I enjoyed b/c it got my heart rate up without weights. My most hated workout, however, was legs and back. Yuck


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2011)

Ab Ripper X is the devil


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 25, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Ab Ripper X is the devil


It gets easier after you do it 20 or 30 times.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 27, 2011)

Yoga wasnt bad. You could tell it was definately my first time doing it. My wife did it with me (shes been doing it for a couple years) and she said it compared to her advanced classes. Great, Im a beginner jumping straight into advanced classes, I will feel this on the morning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 28, 2011)

Surprisingly, I felt great this morning. Still feel good after tonights workout too (legs, back, and ab ripper). Definately starting to look forward to the next round.


----------



## momech (May 28, 2011)

That's awesome! I really need to get started with this.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 8, 2011)

Started week 3 yesterday. With the busy familiy schedule I end up with 2 "off" days (Monday - son's Tball, and Friday - My softball games), so I workout every other day I can.

Ab-Ripper X is definately getting easier. If I keep up with them I end up doing about 90% of the reps, compared to the 60% I started with. I'm starting to see and feel results too. Arms and chest are definately looking more defined as are the abs. I may need to pickup some more dumbells as I only have 5lb - 25lb (5lb increments), or learn to use the bands, because I'm up to using 25's and they're not quite heavy enough.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2011)

Just finished week 5 (first week of Phase 2). Made the mistake of mixing up a couple of the routines: I did core synergistics instead of plyo on day 2 (to match the routine my wife is doing [lean] because we didn't have enough time for us to each go through our own, not so bad), but then I wanted to do plyo instead of kenpo on day 6. The mistake in doing this is that I just did plyo less than 12 hours after doing legs &amp; back. It's really going to hurt to sit down today...


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2011)

Theater is close enough to done that I now have room to exercise. Restarting P90X in about 5 minutes, but going to do the lean routine first. I don't want as much upper body workout due to some neck and shoulder problems I've been having. Absolutely disgusted by how much weight I put on and the way I look and feel, and this time, I don't have a relocation/new house to interrupt me. Like last time, planning on substituting plyo in place of kenpo, still undecided what to do about Yoga. A bunch of coworkers play Golf, and if my shoulder can take it, I'd like to give it a try again. There's a driving range just down the road that I may give a chance just to gauge how painful it is.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 5, 2011)

Best of luck. I've done a single workout since I finished many months ago, but have kept the diet nearly identical to the first round recommendations. I've lost and kept off an additional 5 pounds.


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice!

I think the hardest part about all of this will be convincing MIAF to stop buying shit food for our meals, e.g. mini frozen pizzas, etc.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 5, 2011)

All that is "ok" in moderation. Gotta remember to limit the meals that you have complete control over - breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2011)

Problem is that I never eat breakfast, and lunch is always restaurant food from somewhere within walking distance of work. I can moderate lunch, but I think the key will be eating a decent breakfast so I'm not starving by lunch and dinner time. I'd like to start doing P90X in the morning when I'm more motivated, but that also means working out at around 4:00 am.



Master slacker said:


> All that is "ok" in moderation. Gotta remember to limit the meals that you have complete control over - breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 5, 2011)

Supe said:


> Problem is that I never eat breakfast, and lunch is always restaurant food from somewhere within walking distance of work. I can moderate lunch...


Dude, temptation is a BIATCH!



> ...but I think the key will be eating a decent breakfast so I'm not starving by lunch and dinner time.


I only have a cup or so of nonfat yogurt for breakfast (100ish calories). Lunch is a PB&amp;J and apple. I have a random snack when I get home from work (couple handfuls of cereal if the missus isn't around, granola bar, popcorn) and a not-so-moderated dinner (pizza, pasta, beef stew).

Find what works best for you, but I keep preaching to those doing the program that the diet will make or break your results.


----------



## willsee (Aug 5, 2011)

Look into intermittent fasting


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2011)

I could never swing that. Morning seems to be when I'm the most hungry, and since I go to work early and often don't get to eat lunch until later (1:00 or so), I feel starving and it makes the morning drag on. Bringing lunch from home is not something I anticipate doing, as lunch at the office is more about finding some time to get out of the office and socialize about non-work related matters than it is actually eating. Even then, there are a number of healthy local options, e.g. Showmars (chicken pitas, salads, etc), Subway, etc. Keeping the dinners in check and getting rid of all the associated after dinner crap is what will do it for me (and did it before). Need to go back to light beer, too...



Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is that I never eat breakfast, and lunch is always restaurant food from somewhere within walking distance of work. I can moderate lunch...
> ...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like I'll be starting the program again pretty soon, but probably only every other day. We have an alumni swim meet on October 1 and I'd like to get some ripped-ness back before then.


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2011)

I almost forgot how much this is going to suck. Already sore, and that was from just one day of cardio-x!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 6, 2011)

I like soreness from working out. Lets me know I actually did something.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Aug 7, 2011)

I always worked out at the gym (well at least for the last few years anyhow), lifting weights mostly and am also a keen runner, my wife and I ran the NYC marathon last year which was an amazing achievement I'm pretty sure I'll never take on again as my knees are nothing like what they were after just the one. Anyhow, NYC was a great place to live, but we just switched coasts and are now in San Francisco and deiced to use the change of scenery to prompt a change in lifestyle. After take out or eating out every night of the week, we decided it was time and picked up p90x about a month ago now.

Have to say that while the workouts are definitely difficult and challenging, I feel like I'm doing less and getting more from my workouts, I really only work my upper body a few times a week now with the tapes but I am seeing results. I am almost certain that the diet is 90% of the reason for this as I never put down as much protein and as little carbs/fats as I am now. Today marks the end of recovery period #1 so a month in and we're changed people diet-wise. We're trying to be fairly strict on the food side, I've also kicked beer but we're having wine a few times a week to take the edge of work and all the other relocation stresses, we're only human.

Longer term, I feel like the diet is something I can adapt to, with a few mods to allow a more social life a couple of times a week. The salmon with the lemon dill sauce is a favourite and I don't see why we can't continue to cook in white wine or lemon juice in place of oil, butter. Tastes great! Looking forward to the end, more for how I look than to get it over with, I'm sure the bands and pullup bar will become a bigger part of my routine post-p90x too, and I'm not even sure that I want to resume a gym membership after this, maybe a pool nearby to switch things up from time-to-time.


----------



## sutoazul (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been doing P90X Lean for two weeks (starting the 3rd today) with the girlfriend. We've seen progress thus far in our workouts but not on the scale. The first week I lost 4 pounds, she lost 1/2 pound, the second week neither of us lost a pound. We really haven't notice a lot of change on our clothes but a few people/ co-workers have mention that we look thinner.

Have any of you have problems with the diet? I'm trying to keep the 50% proteins, 30% carbs and 20% fat but is more like 45% proteins, 30% fat and 25% carbs.

Hopefully by the end of the first month we get some results I need to keep my girlfriend motivated as I want her to do P90x with me (she wants to do that stupid Zumba videos).


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2011)

I tried to avoid carbs through all 3 phases. I kept my phase 1 diet the whole time. In the first phase, I lost *zero* pounds. The second phase, I lost 15 pounds. The final phase, I lost 10 pounds.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 9, 2011)

For the first month, you are converting fat into muscle. I wouldn't be surprised if you gained weight. For the 2nd month on, you are burning more fat than you are replacing with muscle mass, so that's when you lose the most weight. You should have noticed your clothes fitting differently, though. Unless you were already buff to begin with.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2011)

whats this p90x lean business? is it a separate line of videos?


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> whats this p90x lean business? is it a separate line of videos?



No, just a different regimen that cuts out a lot of the muscle workouts in favor of additional stretching/cardio/fat loss type stuff. At least for stage 1, I don't see it being anywhere near as effective as the classic routine, and if I don't see much in the way of results, I will resort back to Classic once the initial soreness subsides.


----------



## sutoazul (Aug 11, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> For the first month, you are converting fat into muscle. I wouldn't be surprised if you gained weight. For the 2nd month on, you are burning more fat than you are replacing with muscle mass, so that's when you lose the most weight. You should have noticed your clothes fitting differently, though. Unless you were already buff to begin with.


We are noticing in our clothes, just not as fast as we expected I guess. Since P90X is kicking our asses everyday we expected the first week to pull out the smaller jeans out of the closet. But we just decided to keep up with it and we'll evaluate our progress on the 30th day, 60th and 90th.


----------



## sutoazul (Aug 25, 2011)

sutoazul said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > For the first month, you are converting fat into muscle. I wouldn't be surprised if you gained weight. For the 2nd month on, you are burning more fat than you are replacing with muscle mass, so that's when you lose the most weight. You should have noticed your clothes fitting differently, though. Unless you were already buff to begin with.
> ...


Well, we're in the middle of week 5, and we def. have seen results. I lost about 6 lbs, the girlfriend lost about 4. You absolutley see results after the recovery week (even though we missed a couple of workouts 'cause we have family and friends visiting that week). We both lost a couple of points on our body fat and several inches off as well.

Looking forward to the next check in at 60 days.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2011)

I will admit I've been slacking. I got ~6 weeks into it when I got started, but life got in the way sometime mid July (getting ready to move to the new house) and I haven't done anything since. On the plus side, I did get everything setup in the basement so I can use it anytime. That is, if I get motivated to use it again.

I was thinking about jumping in on the pre-order of P90X-2. Looks like alot of similar workouts, but motified to increase flexibility and balance. Anyone else looking into this too?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm still tempted to by this for mr snick and myself for xmas. Can you do it without buying all the extras? What really is the time commitment needed, are the workouts longer than 45-50 minutes?

a p90x-2...lovely...another decision to add.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I'm still tempted to by this for mr snick and myself for xmas. Can you do it without buying all the extras? What really is the time commitment needed, are the workouts longer than 45-50 minutes?


With warmup, the workout, cool down, and on some days, an added ab routine, the workouts range between 45 minutes (for Cardio X) to 1.5 hours (for Yoga X). Most of them run right around 1 hour.

You really need either a set of adjustable dumb bells or resistance bands because a wide variety of weights (resistances) are needed. A pull-up bar (or resistance bands can be substituted) is an absolute must because a lot of the back exercises are different variations of pull-ups. Other than that, you don't really need anything else. They recommend push-up bars, and you'll need a chair or something to kick over and sit on during some routines.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, as a general rule, I plan on at least 1.5 hours per workout once you get dressed, get setup, workout, cooldown, cleanup. My wife and I are fortunate in that we have one section of the basement dedicated as workout space so we can leave everything setup, which helps with the time-crunch.

I had a bunch of dumbells from a local gym that went out of business years ago (5-25), but my wife wanted the resistance bands. I think dumbells run ~$1/lb for the basic steel ones, but can get really expensive if you prefer nicer handles, neoprene dipped, etc. With the handles they have available for resistance, you only need to buy a few key "weights" to save money as you can combine them to get what you want. I think we have 5, 10, 20, 40, and 80, which we can combine up to 3 bands at a time for 5-10 lb increments up to 140lbs. I agree a pull-up bar is necessary but you can get one relatively cheap that locks into a door frame. Only other thing I would highly recommend would be a workout mat. I bought one that's designed to go under a treadmill that works great (2.5'x5').

If you don't have the $ for the extras, I've heard the P90X's "sister" program is really good too: Intensity. From what I've been told, it does alot of what P90X does with the overall cardio/flexibility/balance side, but less on the strength side.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2011)

^^^ Agreed. My wife got into the "Lean" program and liked the fact she wasn't doing a ton of weights.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 21, 2011)

okay- snick, I went all out last year and got the whole she-bang to add to our fitness room... pull up bar, bands, DVD's, meal plan, shakeology, AND I upgraded our weights to the "dial a weight" etc etc etc... the whole thing ran me about several hundred dollars... but the weight set alone was expensive...

Sooo then the hubby hurts his back and I realize that I puke every time I try it...

almost a year later, ironically, I started Day 1 today, got through the entire work out, no puking. But I am also about 36 pounds lighter than I was 8 months ago...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 21, 2011)

There is a fitness test to do before starting P90X. If you don't score the minimums printed on that fitness test, I wouldn't even start P90X. I can't remember exactly what is on it, but I know it has push-ups, squats, and several other things.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2011)

^ then I'm out before I could even think of starting seeing as I can't do push ups if they aren't the modified girlie once even then its only a couple at best...i have no upper body strength.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you looked into maybe getting the ten-min trainer to start out with? I think the kit for that one runs about $80 or $90 and I am pretty sure a few of my friends have said that it's a good starter to work up to P90X.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's some more info on the pre-fit test.

http://www.beachbody.com/text/products/programs/p90x/popup_parsea_030110/vid_fittest.html


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2012)

I am jumping back into this again. Now that we've established a routine with the kiddos and the fact they're a little more self-sufficient, I am starting to get more free time again. Time for the fun again...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I plan to do the whole workout routine again, but only 3 or so times per week. It'll end up being P180+X or something like that, but I gotta keep doing this so I don't revert to my softer self.


Well, that didn't pan out the way I had planned. :blush:

Two years later and I only did, maybe, three workouts. And those were within a month of finishing. So, more or less, I haven't done anything but keep a decent diet for the past two years. However, with only the diet, I've only gained about 5 pounds. It's probably losing 10 pounds of muscle and gaining 15 pounds of fat. I still can see abs when flexing so all hope is not lost.

I'm starting my next round of P90X this afternoon and will only do the workouts on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I won't have any recovery drinks or protein shakes like the EAS awesomeness I had last time. Just workout and shower. I don't expect to lose a ton of weight since I'm already nearish to my ideal weight, but I just want to look cut like last time.

I'm looking forward to being sore.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 24, 2012)

I pulled out my p90x dvd's last night and randomly picked one without weights. It ended up being plyometrics. I was able to keep up for the most part, but being the first workout in over a year has proven to be quite the sore morning after.

I used to be able to do the entire workout without problems, but last night I found myself sitting out an extra 30 seconds here and there and skipping a few of the reps. I now realize it's time to get back into this more regularly, because I hate being out of shape...


----------



## CbusPaul (Aug 24, 2012)

I started Insanity last night. A little bit shorter workout per day and much more repetitive than P90X but quite a workout.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm on day 40 of my P90x routine and it is going great! Really liking the results I'm seeing. Some of the moves I wasn't able to do the first week. Now I have virtually no problems with them. I have a recovery formula from GNC that I really like and put one of those free-standing workout stations in the basement. Bringing it! 10940623:

Plyo is a damn good workout (as is Core Synergistics) and would also be quite the wake-up call if you started with it. LOL


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I'm looking forward to being sore.


Being sore is cool. The festering body getting to the point that it knows, for the first time in a long time that it will be sore before bedtime, sucks ASS!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> However, with only the diet, I've only gained about 5 pounds. It's probably losing 10 *30* pounds of muscle and gaining 15 *35* pounds of fat. I still can see abs when flexing, I don't know how, because so all hope is not lost.


Fixt for accuracy...

I feel the same that I did during the first go-around after my first workout even though I'm 15 pounds lighter. Ugh


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2013)

Our neighbor recently opened a gym based solely on P90X, Insanity, Shakeology, etc. She lost a lot of weight and got really fit. She's recruiting people really hard.

And then I saw her smoking her morning cigarette today.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 22, 2013)

My sister took a bunch of classes at her local YMCA. Then I did P90X and she did a couple of the videos with me when she was home one time. She recognized a lot of the moves that her instructors had co-opted. Then she did Insanity and recognized a bunch more of them. I guess there's nothing wrong with lifting routines from workout videos, but it seems dishonest to me.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 22, 2013)

I wouldn't deem it dishonest, but I would begin to question the credibility of the instructor's ingenuity and creativity. Respect would drop.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 22, 2013)

P90x and Insanity aren't new moves. They're just using existing moves in a different order.

There's only so many ways to do a push-up or lunges...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 22, 2013)

LadyFox has some of the Jillian Michaels workouts and a lot of the techniques she does are eerily similar to P90x and Insanity.


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2013)

The gym also lends out the videos to use if you rent a workout room from them.

True, though. A push-up is a push-up.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 23, 2013)

csb said:


> The gym also lends out the videos to use if you rent a workout room from them.
> 
> True, though. A push-up is a push-up.


I disagree. Tiger pushups, you know the tricep intense ones where you form a diamond with your thumb and index fingers... they're completely different then the prison pushups, where you only focus on chest by going a 1/3rd of the way down.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2013)

csb said:


> The gym also lends out the videos to use if you rent a workout room from them.
> 
> True, though. A push-up is a push-up.






Unless.... it's a hand stand push up...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 23, 2013)

My point is that all of the push-up types shown in p90x aren't original or developed by Tony Horton. I had done every pushup from that workout before p90x existed, just not all of them within the same workout...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried Supreme 90, it's newer than p90x and a LOT cheaper...I had p90x a couple of years ago when I did that and really liked it but no longer had the dvd's. It uses weights and a ball instead of the resistance bands. I bought it last week because I want to start working out in the basement and did disk 1 last night with my 11 yr old son. It was a great workout, but we'll see how the series goes...it was only like $10 + shipping on Amazon compared to $120 for p90x, so I thought what the h3ll!


----------

